# Definitive look for your Fursona



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

After years i have a look for Sizer Christian Le Cluck ( christians me real name) and when i finished coloring it i discovered that he kinda looks like a pimp! haha so strange he use to look like a tweety bird or something.    never though hed end up looking like hes does now.

How mutch did your fursonas evolve over time? did he change mutch? or not at all ?   Userpage of SharpRealmcomics -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

Mine definitely has changed... originally I was a panda for a very long time, but then I felt like I wanted something cooler, which is why I have created my lion, but I have recently discovered that doesn't really fit me, I am a panda, and a panda really fits me so much more, so I feel like I was betraying myself by trying to be what I wasn't. so im working on fleshing out my panda more


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Mine definitely has changed... originally I was a panda for a very long time, but then I felt like I wanted something cooler, which is why I have created my lion, but I have recently discovered that doesn't really fit me, I am a panda, and a panda really fits me so much more, so I feel like I was betraying myself by trying to be what I wasn't. so im working on fleshing out my panda more


Id love to see that lol like a fussun of both XD but your icon/furry sona is AWSOME


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Eye color is the only thing I've changed from the original iteration.  Yellow to ice blue/grey.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> Id love to see that lol like a fussun of both XD but your icon/furry sona is AWSOME



lol like a landa  that would be neat


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Y


-..Legacy..- said:


> Eye color is the only thing I've changed from the original iteration.  Yellow to ice blue/grey.


you dont have to hes gorgeous! mine has changed a lot but.. im my comics or drawing sometimes i go back to the old look like a alt costume its really fun that way! i mean lol he might look stupid but i love to show peaple what he use to look like from time to time


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol like a landa  that would be neat


Lanta thats sounds like a cool mutua ..woudent he be HUGE lol panda / lion mixed? lol like jurrascic wolrd lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

I actually need to find someone to help me flesh out my panda so he fits better, some images of him, etc.


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

I've moved to a slightly more realistic, less toony look. That's the only real change other than just refinement.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

When I first got into the fandom, I never really had a solid fursona.. for a while I kicked around the idea of a weasel, because I went by the nickname of weasle back then, but it was never definitive.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I actually need to find someone to help me flesh out my panda so he fits better, some images of him, etc.


^^ if i had time id do it ^^ but sadly i have job hunt


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

My fox changed a bit when I  made him vs now
Concept: orginaly was drawing a ghost/demon with a ottoman doctor mask but didn't like the bird masked looked so changed it to a kitsune (fox) mask


Vs now: more furified rather then a deamon/ghost


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 13, 2017)

My 'sona started off as something of a mewtwo with black fur.

Over time I shifted away from the fur, and because I'm a reptile/scaley fan I swapped the fur for scales.






That was the look for a long while.  But as I looked at other character concepts and settled more into the traits that I found more fascinating, my most recent redesign has become:


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I've moved to a slightly more realistic, less toony look. That's the only real change other than just refinement.


granted rember no matter what your furry sona well always have a toony look at thats apart of the fandom even ferals are toon to some degree ^^ also hes eyes are SO pretty!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> My fox changed a bit when I  made him vs now
> Concept: orginaly was drawing a ghost/demon with a ottoman doctor mask but didn't like the bird masked looked so changed it to a kitsune (fox) maskView attachment 23597
> Vs now: more furified rather then a deamon/ghostView attachment 23598


WOW he looks deffrent lol the bottem one looks almost like a panda! but rember save your old look for your charcter as you watchers/fans well love to see what they USE to look like ^^


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> granted rember no matter what your furry sona well always have a toony look at thats apart of the fandom even ferals are toon to some degree ^^ also hes eyes are SO pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Thanks! This is the full Ref for Liam in all his . . .glory?


did you draw your icon? lol cookies in the background lol i almost missed it as i cant see very well


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 13, 2017)

Akuro's look constantly evolves, as he's essentially the manifestation of my desires and whatnot. My pfp is the 3rd and most recent evolution


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> did you draw your icon? lol cookies in the background lol i almost missed it as i cant see very well


Sorry. Posting Accident. My icon is a shot of my con badge drawn by my good friend @MsRavage .


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Akuro's look constantly evolves, as he's essentially the manifestation of my desires and whatnot. My pfp is the 3rd and most recent evolution


haha so you have a lift of looks for hear/him lol  make sure you keep all of them saved somewher i made the mistake of throwing away a lot of my old art for my fursona.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Sorry. Posting Accident. My icon is a shot of my con badge drawn by my good friend @MsRavage .
> View attachment 23599


Did you watch fox and the hound when you  wher little XD reminds me of that show lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Sorry. Posting Accident. My icon is a shot of my con badge drawn by my good friend @MsRavage .
> View attachment 23599


thank you so mutc for sharing me that its a great piece! ^_^_^_^


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> Did you watch fox and the hound when you  wher little XD reminds me of that show lol


Umm . . .That came out LONG after I was little . . .but, yes . . .I watched it. My character has evolved over decades (I'm a greyfur) and his roots begin with Disney's Robin Hood actually.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Umm . . .That came out LONG after I was little . . .but, yes . . .I watched it. My character has evolved over decades (I'm a greyfur) and his roots begin with Diney's Robin Hood actually.


lol i had a feeling it had roots somewher like that  yey


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> lol i had a feeling it had roots somewher like that  yey


The full ref is too big to paste directly, so here's a link from my FA.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2017)

He's gone from a loosely sketched glowy striped raving idiot into a person who has dissociative identy disorder mixed in with high functioning schizophrenia.

This effectively means that he perceives himself and the world around him to be something else than real. For example, in my updated pic below, even if he isn't a soldier, this identity makes him perceive himself as such. His predominant identity and world is one in which he is a pioneer psychologist in the roarin' twenties.
Physical changes include glow having faded off gradually as he's become more weary,  jaded and grizzled. He's grown a beard too since he got older (it's overly emphasized in my painting, as the colour ought to be nearly white like the rest) and got a crescent scar beneath his right eye from when he tried not to lapse into madness from a state of lucidity.
His delusions do not affect the way he physically looks, but rather only the clothing and environment.

From:






To:


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 14, 2017)

My fursona was originally a deer, later a bunny and now finally a monkey. I'm not sure how much he'll evolve over time - I might have him become more jacked and ripped as he gets older, but we'll see as time goes on.

I don't have pics of the previous versions of him tho.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

My sona was originally just an average woof.

Now hes an athletic, solid black-furred average woof with orange-red eyes. Fights fires, saves furs in need, and gives lots of woofs to people =P


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 14, 2017)

Dogryme used to look something like this... 




Hammer And Dangerous

Now, he looks something like This.


 
Armed, Shielded, and Dangerous.

Basically, he's gone from being a psychotic wacky soldier fluff dragon of some sort...
To a much less confident ranged guardian who hides behind his shield from danger. Not much can stop him in his path, safe some reinforced iron blast doors. But unless the entire fortress is like that, Ground included...
"Our walls are impenetrable!" "Your Floor isn't." ~ Lord Brevon, Freedom Planet. Dogryme would probably steal that line in some way.
Dogryme will still blast his way in.
He is mostly a Guardian though, to his friends. They have to convince him to go out on adventures to other places with them for him to siege an area.


----------



## KrissySempaiArt (Nov 17, 2017)

Honestly I havent and dont think Ill ever change mine . Ive only had her since about July of this year , but I had been making her design in my head or in random sketches I would do for about 4-6 months beforehand because I’m very picky about my OC’s I make . I want them to have a purpose in a story , them to be realistic in a sense of personality , realitibility , realism and what not . I know its a big poodle anthro lol , but I wanted her to fit perfectly as an OC . Before I took a long time making OCS my Naruto OC had went through soooo many changes and I never liked doing it , so I started spending a lot more time on doing them thankfully lol


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 18, 2017)

Simply put, he was once a generic brown furred anthro wolf before becoming a black furred anthrowolf with glowing blue tattooes and nanoites.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2017)

I like being a plain old panda(ren) because having too much color/marking just screams special snowflakes


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 18, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I like being a plain old panda(ren) because having too much color/marking just screams special snowflakes



I love that you are a pandaren too... we should be friends


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I love that you are a pandaren too... we should be friends


I'm only furiends with the Horde :V


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 18, 2017)

Instead of going for definitive look, I tend to create several forks for my character designs and give them completely different traits, depending on how me or other artists draw them. It's really just more versatile and fun that way - rather than create tons of different characters, I create different "parallel universe" versions of one character, tweaking various traits here and there.

Like on the pics below, for example - three different versions for each of my two primary chars.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 18, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm only furiends with the Horde :V



I only support the horde


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 18, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Instead of going for definitive look, I tend to create several forks for my character designs and give them completely different traits, depending on how me or other artists draw them. It's really just more versatile and fun that way - rather than create tons of different characters, I create different "parallel universe" versions of one character, tweaking various traits here and there.
> 
> Like on the pics below, for example - three different versions for each of my two primary chars.


Well, that's certainly one way of making it work... I do have a parallel universe version of Dogry who replaced the main villain but got everything destroyed, so...


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm currently in the process of making my character look more creepy.
A lot of people draw him overly cute or good looking and even though its not a bad thing, it just doesn't seem right in my opinion. I am not very attractive, I am a goblin who lives in a dark, cold cave, and my character needs to reflect that


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> My 'sona started off as something of a mewtwo with black fur.
> 
> Over time I shifted away from the fur, and because I'm a reptile/scaley fan I swapped the fur for scales.
> 
> ...



Wow, so this is the character from your combat thread?  I had no idea.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 18, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Wow, so this is the character from your combat thread?  I had no idea.



Naw.  There are some battle aspects to my 'sona's redesign, but the character for the battle thread is:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Naw.  There are some battle aspects to my 'sona's redesign, but the character for the battle thread is:



Gotcha, didn't know if that was a helmet and armor over the Mew design.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> When I first got into the fandom, I never really had a solid fursona.. for a while I kicked around the idea of a weasel, because I went by the nickname of weasle back then, but it was never definitive.


in the 90s i was nicked named slim lol i have no idea why XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

Rimna said:


> My fursona was originally a deer, later a bunny and now finally a monkey. I'm not sure how much he'll evolve over time - I might have him become more jacked and ripped as he gets older, but we'll see as time goes on.
> 
> I don't have pics of the previous versions of him tho.


wow thats cool monekys are VERY rare in the fandome very nice wish id see more


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Naw.  There are some battle aspects to my 'sona's redesign, but the character for the battle thread is:


lol hes a ant?  i like hes feet  lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

KrissySempaiArt said:


> View attachment 23757 View attachment 23759 View attachment 23757Honestly I havent and dont think Ill ever change mine . Ive only had her since about July of this year , but I had been making her design in my head or in random sketches I would do for about 4-6 months beforehand because I’m very picky about my OC’s I make . I want them to have a purpose in a story , them to be realistic in a sense of personality , realitibility , realism and what not . I know its a big poodle anthro lol , but I wanted her to fit perfectly as an OC . Before I took a long time making OCS my Naruto OC had went through soooo many changes and I never liked doing it , so I started spending a lot more time on doing them thankfully lol


haha thats funny she kinda looks like a OC i made long long time ago names Sweety Puss *pycotic cat lady but i already had tons of pycoitics lol so i never really went behond the planing stages


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 23, 2017)

This is the final look I wanted for Casey Fliegen after personal and research based decision making. I wanted to have him between a full-fledged anthropomorphic character and his more primitive insect form that I based him off of (I personally think that best portrays insects in the furry fandom without sacrificing what makes them unique). Since he's based on a Robber fly, I researched as many species as I could and came to a consensus of what traits I wanted to add. Some were thinner in shape, others had more hairs, and some even looked like bees. Some other aspects of the character I went through the unnecessary trouble of attempting to reason their purpose for being there, such as 'pupils' and how I wanted the mouthpart to look and function. I ended up keeping the short needle-like proboscis mouth, as well as adding pupils as "pseudo-pupils", a light effect created on the eyes of many insects the creates the illusion of something resembling a pupil, kind of like the rounded reflection you see on a reflective sphere. Of course, they don't serve any real purpose, but I didn't want to make the compound eyes so akin to insect that it looks devoid of any character as it would just come off creepy. After that, I incorporated that list of things I wanted and came up with this:




This was not my first iteration, but I went through so few design phases that it doesn't matter that much. Besides improving my methods of drawing, he and the style I use to draw him will likely not change.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 24, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> This is the final look I wanted for Casey Fliegen after personal and research based decision making. I wanted to have him between a full-fledged anthropomorphic character and his more primitive insect form that I based him off of (I personally think that best portrays insects in the furry fandom without sacrificing what makes them unique). Since he's based on a Robber fly, I researched as many species as I could and came to a consensus of what traits I wanted to add. Some were thinner in shape, others had more hairs, and some even looked like bees. Some other aspects of the character I went through the unnecessary trouble of attempting to reason their purpose for being there, such as 'pupils' and how I wanted the mouthpart to look and function. I ended up keeping the short needle-like proboscis mouth, as well as adding pupils as "pseudo-pupils", a light effect created on the eyes of many insects the creates the illusion of something resembling a pupil, kind of like the rounded reflection you see on a reflective sphere. Of course, they don't serve any real purpose, but I didn't want to make the compound eyes so akin to insect that it looks devoid of any character as it would just come off creepy. After that, I incorporated that list of things I wanted and came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool he kinda looks like a super hero my anthro drone looks like a sweet shy boy ..kinda like a monk bee....also he likes cross dressing from time time as a hobby XD he looks about 90% deffrent now this was when he was a bee ....but found out drones are male bees/cuter  so i changed him also this more or less is a scrape pic made in 1/1/2015


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 24, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Instead of going for definitive look, I tend to create several forks for my character designs and give them completely different traits, depending on how me or other artists draw them. It's really just more versatile and fun that way - rather than create tons of different characters, I create different "parallel universe" versions of one character, tweaking various traits here and there.
> 
> Like on the pics below, for example - three different versions for each of my two primary chars.


i do the same thing but some of my cartoon the characters change their cloths every day like in RL and even do it to adjust to the weather. not in all my cartoon but a couple


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 24, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> cool he kinda looks like a super hero my anthro drone looks like a sweet shy boy ..kinda like a monk bee....also he likes cross dressing from time time as a hobby XD he looks about 90% deffrent now this was when he was a bee ....but found out drones are male bees/cuter  so i changed him also this more or less is a scrape pic made in 1/1/2015View attachment 24108


"super hero" Haha, uhhh, he's certainly no hero or saint, but he is pretty super, insect strength and all.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 24, 2017)

Mine's always been a red wolf but sometimes I draw him in modern clothes and sometimes in medieval/high-fantasy armor, fitting the world I have him live in.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

Redwulf16 said:


> Mine's always been a red wolf but sometimes I draw him in modern clothes and sometimes in medieval/high-fantasy armor, fitting the world I have him live in.


i most cases furry for some reaen choose a medevil type setting granted not all of them of course but seemly a lot makes my think if the furry wolrd was mapped id be some high fantacy wolrd or somting


----------



## Vitaly (Nov 25, 2017)

2014/2017


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 25, 2017)

First official ref sheet for my fursona:






Most recent one:







I'm making another ref for my character as well and i know i plan on removing the rope from around his neck and have it displayed as an optional accesory. His actual design hasn't really changed though, just his colors. And the color on the bottom of his front paws which was moreso a result of forgetting to add that in.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

Vitaly said:


> 2014/2017
> View attachment 24213


their so handsome! kinda looks like qa anema or something i seen once lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> First official ref sheet for my fursona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a oni demon lol or somthing from that vidoe game with the dog god lol okomi


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 25, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> looks like a oni demon lol or somthing from that vidoe game with the dog god lol okomi



You're talking about Okami, and he's loosely based on an eastern dragon with some Japanese spirit themes.


----------

